# "Most Self-Published Books Don't Sell"



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who linked to books in the top 10,000 on Amazon. I finished my blog post.

http://victorinewrites.blogspot.com/2013/12/most-self-published-books-dont-sell.html

And yes, I know that technically, the phrase "Most Self-Published Books Don't Sell" is probably true. More than 50% of the self-published books out there probably sit without too many sales. But it's the implication of that statement that really gets to me.

People say it when they're trying to look down on me for being a self-published author. Or when they're trying to persuade some un-published author that going Traditional is the only way to be successful.

So I wrote a sassy blog post linking to over 100 self-published books that are selling on Amazon. And there's lots more than that. Authors making real money.

Feel free to link to it when someone tells you: "Most self-published authors don't sell anything!"


----------



## Trish McCallan (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm just listing the one's I know off the top of my head in my genre that are solely self-pubbing with no traditional contacts and they all have multiple books under 10K

Teresa Reasor, http://www.amazon.com/Breaking-Military-Romantic-Suspense-Heartbreakers-ebook/dp/B0056IXR7E/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2

Sharon Hamilton, http://www.amazon.com/SEAL-The-Deal-Brotherhood-ebook/dp/B00GBHOG92/ref=pd_sim_kstore_5
Cristin Harber http://www.amazon.com/Westins-Chase-Titan-Cristin-Harber-ebook/dp/B00FD7Y8VC/ref=pd_sim_kstore_5

Kathleen Brooks- http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Collide-Bluegrass-Brothers-Kathleen-ebook/dp/B00FG7MA5K/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1388209447&sr=1-1&keywords=Kathleen+Brooks

Cristi Snow- http://www.amazon.com/When-Love-Intrudes-Mission-Ends-ebook/dp/B00FZ4YS36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1388209518&sr=1-1&keywords=christi+snow

Jerri Alexander- http://www.amazon.com/Cold-Hell-Lost-Found-Inc-ebook/dp/B00FJ3JVW6/ref=pd_sim_kstore_14


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, Trish!!! You rock!!


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

Lots by Julia Kent: http://www.amazon.com/Random-Acts-Crazy-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00CXVTKA0/ref=la_B00A99V268_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1388210342&sr=1-2

and Ruth Cardello: http://www.amazon.com/Love-Legacy-Book-Collection-ebook/dp/B005IB03NA/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1388210466&sr=1-4&keywords=ruth+cardello

(Both lovely human beings I've had the pleasure of meeting, which is why I mention them.)


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, Gretchen and Joshua!!


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

If you're including erotica, I have three:

http://www.amazon.com/Busted-Jean-Luc-Cheri-ebook/dp/B00G3HTS3E
http://www.amazon.com/Sitter-Gets-Fired-Jean-Luc-Cheri-ebook/dp/B00GH6OQHY
http://www.amazon.com/Special-Favor-Jean-Luc-Cheri-ebook/dp/B00GXCYP82


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

A trip through my also-boughts reveals the following:

http://www.amazon.com/arbitrate-daynight-Megan-Thomason-ebook/dp/B00G8ULBKY/
http://www.amazon.com/The-Blemished-Series-ebook/dp/B008UP8C52/
http://www.amazon.com/Born-Fight-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00CCXCTA2/
http://www.amazon.com/OUTSIDE-post-apocalyptic-novel-Outside-Series-ebook/dp/B005DLQC0I
http://www.amazon.com/Through-Glass-Series-Rebecca-Ethington-ebook/dp/B00FAYYWT6/
http://www.amazon.com/Scourge-Brilliant-Darkness-A-G-Henley-ebook/dp/B0073O59OI/
http://www.amazon.com/Exceptional-Series-Book-1-ebook/dp/B007D3SPYK/


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep, I'll include erotica. Thanks, SWolf!


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

I have one.

http://www.amazon.com/Another-Chance-Ariadne-Wayne-ebook/dp/B00GVJGAIA


----------



## Trish McCallan (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't forgive Liliana Hart, she's got a ton under 5K
http://www.amazon.com/Sins-Scarlet-Lace-MacKenzie-Family-ebook/dp/B00BXLR0WG/ref=pd_sim_kstore_5

Debra Geary http://www.amazon.com/Modern-Witch-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B004RZ2660

Ed Robertson in case he doesn't see this thread http://www.amazon.com/Reapers-Breakers-Book-Edward-Robertson-ebook/dp/B00EBZHH2E/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1388211408&sr=1-4&keywords=Ed+robertson


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

I have three.
http://www.amazon.com/Witches-Bourbon-Street-Calhoun-Series-ebook/dp/B007898TE0/ref=pd_sim_kstore_5
http://www.amazon.com/Demons-Bourbon-Street-Calhoun-Series-ebook/dp/B009E7YZ38/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1
http://www.amazon.com/Angels-Bourbon-Street-Calhoun-Series-ebook/dp/B00D3B1FRA/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2


----------



## Holley Trent (Dec 11, 2013)

LV Lewis's _Redeeming the Amazon _(erotic romance) was at around 4300 at midnight my time.
http://www.amazon.com/Redeeming-The-Amazon-Den-Sin-ebook/dp/B00HI5WHSI


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a couple in the 2-3K range:

http://www.amazon.com/Betrayal-Thieves-Legends-Dimmingwood-Book-ebook/dp/B00ALDFXL2/
http://www.amazon.com/Circle-Thieves-Legends-Dimmingwood-Book-ebook/dp/B00C404E60/

You could also check this area for a looooong list: http://www.kboards.com/authors/


----------



## mariehallwrites (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a few.

Magic After Dark
Once in a Lifetime: Fractured Fairy Tales Collection
Kingdom Collection 1-3
Moon's Flower
Right Now (although that one fluctuates in and out)


----------



## MitchHogan (May 17, 2013)

Mine! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E4KZKS4


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Mine:
http://www.amazon.com/Mud-Gold-Promises-Keep-ebook/dp/B004XWPXP8
http://www.amazon.com/Settling-Account-Promises-Shayne-Parkinson-ebook/dp/B004XWPX4O
http://www.amazon.com/A-Second-Chance-Promises-Keep-ebook/dp/B004XQUYGM


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

My Hot Property (Irish romantic comedy) is at #1283 overall in the paid Kindle store.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Under 5k.

http://www.amazon.com/King-Kingdom-Royals-Book-2-ebook/dp/B00BCA1YHK/ref=pd_sim_kstore_3
http://www.amazon.com/Heir-Exile-Royals-Book-3-ebook/dp/B00BPDMVDU/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1
http://www.amazon.com/King-Takes-Bride-Royals-Book-ebook/dp/B00CPXT38A/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
http://www.amazon.com/The-Wrath-King-Royals-Book-ebook/dp/B00E3KE91Y/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
http://www.amazon.com/The-Royal-Elite-Danielle-Bourdon-ebook/dp/B00GR7TXUI/ref=pd_sim_kstore_4


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Everything by Morgan Rice, Nicole Conway, Michael Ploof, Nicole Conway, Bria Quinlan, Lola St. Vil

http://www.amazon.com/Morgan-Rice/e/B004KYW5SW/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1
http://www.amazon.com/Song-Swords-Whill-Agora-Legends-ebook/dp/B00GDH2R5K/ref=pd_sim_kstore_7
http://www.amazon.com/Fledgling-Dragonrider-Chronicles-Nicole-Conway-ebook/dp/B00G1ROJJO/ref=pd_sim_kstore_10
http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Girlfriend-RVHS-Secrets-1-ebook/dp/B00FXZK6XS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1388248688&sr=1-1&keywords=bria+quinlan
http://www.amazon.com/C.-L.-Stone/e/B0095VSC9Q/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1
http://www.amazon.com/Lola-St.Vil/e/B008LMGN82/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

And me - I'm windsurfing the edge


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I had a couple a while back, but they've since fallen in the rankings. I need to get more work published!


----------



## 58907 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have one! MC/IR Romance:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GUZH3OK/

Edit: Forgot to add that mine is a novelette; hope that counts.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Mine is there, 
http://www.amazon.com/Six-Months-Montana-Cozy-Romance-ebook/dp/B00GSE5PBQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1388230997&sr=1-1&keywords=pamela+kelley


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

You guys are awesome! Thank you!!


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

I have one: http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Look-Back-Lilys-Story-ebook/dp/B0050JAVGY/ref=la_B001JP8KIE_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1388251705&sr=1-1

I'm interested to see what you put together.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

removed


----------



## Maggie Dana (Oct 26, 2011)

In case you'd like to include kids' books, here is my latest MG/tween horse book:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GXFY19M


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Supernatural Six sitting at #331
http://www.amazon.com/Supernatural-Six-Boxed-paranormal-romances-ebook/dp/B00GA9IQJW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1388254778&sr=8-1&keywords=supernatural+six


----------



## minxmalone (Oct 28, 2012)

All of mine too

http://amzn.to/17W8hqj
http://amzn.to/1aRhcdq
http://amzn.to/16jrYuA
http://amzn.to/1bjRC2z


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here are mine 

http://www.amazon.com/Destiny-Paranormal-Romance-Brightest-Darkness-ebook/dp/B00FVGCXKI/ref=la_B0058EIS2K_1_1_bnp_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1388259749&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Passion-Vampire-Romance-Kendrian-Vampires-ebook/dp/B006HKZAWK/ref=la_B001IQZD20_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1388260051&sr=1-8


----------



## Elliott Garber (Apr 8, 2013)

This is inspiring!

Can someone remind me what a rank of better than 10,000 means in terms of average daily sales? 

I know there have been a few threads with nice charts showing the correlation but can't seem to find them using the search function here.

Thanks!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Elliott Garber said:


> This is inspiring!
> 
> Can someone remind me what a rank of better than 10,000 means in terms of average daily sales?
> 
> ...


IIRC, a ranking of <10,000 starts at ~10-12 sales a day.


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

And S.M. Reine's books.  http://www.amazon.com/SM-Reine/e/B004Y577GM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Are you only interested in .com rankings?

If not, I have a book below 10,000 ranking in the UK (my home country).

This book is 2,826 overall paid.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Reluctant-Queen-defiant-little-sister-ebook/dp/B0054SDUPA/ref=sr_1_9?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1388277483&sr=1-9&keywords=geraldine+evans

I had two in this ranking an hour ago, but now the second one is 11,000 odd. Sigh.

CORRRECTION: Yippee! Death Dues has today gone back down to 6,000 odd ranking http://www.amazon.co.uk/DEATH-DUES-Rafferty-Llewellyn-procedural-ebook/dp/B00G2JOHCU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1388322395&sr=1-1&keywords=geraldine+evans


----------



## Jude Hardin (Feb 5, 2011)

I have one right now, on the tail end of a Countdown promo.

COLT http://tinyurl.com/k677ecu


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,944 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#16 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical

12/28 9:30 p.m.

I'm up there. I don't know for how long, but Fatal Reaction's 8944 right now


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

Mine are.

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Now-Escape-New-Zealand-ebook/dp/B00945K8GI/
http://www.amazon.com/Just-This-Once-Escape-Zealand-ebook/dp/B0094KJ70G/
http://www.amazon.com/Just-Good-Friends-Escape-Zealand-ebook/dp/B00948KF7C/
http://www.amazon.com/Just-Fun-Escape-New-Zealand-ebook/dp/B00AKIZVLA/
http://www.amazon.com/Just-Luck-Escape-New-Zealand-ebook/dp/B00DW8N7N4/
http://www.amazon.com/Welcome-Paradise-Kincaids-Rosalind-James-ebook/dp/B00CBZAI7M/
http://www.amazon.com/Nothing-Personal-Kincaids-Rosalind-James-ebook/dp/B00FYTHXMA/

Thank you! Very cool idea.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

This is a great thread - can't wait to see the results


----------



## @Suzanna (Mar 14, 2011)

For the most part, _Loving the Marquess_ has been in the top 10,000 since it was released in January 2013. It's only dropped out a few times.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B1GA9X0


----------



## Lo/Roxie (May 11, 2011)

All of the Roxie books in my signature plus a couple of others are under 10K.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C5S2SD2
http://www.amazon.com/YURI-Her-Russian-Protector-3-ebook/dp/B00CUYLKWQ/
http://www.amazon.com/NIKOLAI-Her-Russian-Protector-4-ebook/dp/B00DKHKR94/
http://www.amazon.com/SERGEI-Her-Russian-Protector-5-ebook/dp/B00GLUOONC/
http://www.amazon.com/Very-Russian-Christmas-Her-Protector-ebook/dp/B00HDP4HRW/
http://www.amazon.com/In-Kellys-Corner-Fighting-Connollys-ebook/dp/B00FH4FKZE/
http://www.amazon.com/Seduced-Loan-Shark-Roxie-Rivera-ebook/dp/B00AMSUAM8/


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

How about this?

http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Kindle-Store-Indie-Books/zgbs/digital-text/3059252011/ref=pd_ts_zgc_kstore_3059252011_morl?pf_rd_p=1313644682&pf_rd_s=right-3&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=3059252011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0VJRCAKE6BPSS2QSVRAD#1

Top 100 Indie books in the Amazon Kindle Store. Lowest ranked is #247.

(Sadly, my books are all crap right now, and I don't have a single one ranked that high anymore. *sniffles*)


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, everyone!!! I finished my blog post. Because of your help, I was able to link directly to more than 100 books, and then at the end I linked to the top 100 indie books. (Thanks, Valerie!) You guys rock!

Here it is: http://victorinewrites.blogspot.com/2013/12/most-self-published-books-dont-sell.html


----------



## Redbloon (Mar 27, 2013)

Am I too late? 

on .com

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,749 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

   #29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Regency

on .co.uk

mazon Bestsellers Rank: #8,228 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

   #93 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance > Regency

for Lord Runthorne's Dilemma


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks! I added it.

Here's the blog post: http://victorinewrites.blogspot.com/2013/12/most-self-published-books-dont-sell.html


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

Great Article!


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

valeriec80 said:


> How about this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Kindle-Store-Indie-Books/zgbs/digital-text/3059252011/ref=pd_ts_zgc_kstore_3059252011_morl?pf_rd_p=1313644682&pf_rd_s=right-3&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=3059252011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0VJRCAKE6BPSS2QSVRAD#1
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why, but this list doesn't actually have the top 100 bestselling Indie books in it. There are a lot of indie books ranked higher than the #1 book on that list.

Great blog post, Victorine! Thanks for including me!


----------



## blakebooks (Mar 10, 2012)

I've got a few, thank God. But as we all know, that can change on a dime. Perhaps most interestingly is that two of them, JET and Night of the Assassin, were my former perma-frees up until two weeks ago. Go figure:




JET

   Current Sales Rank: #2,688 in Kindle Store


JET II - Betrayal

   Current Sales Rank: #449 in Kindle Store


      JET III - Vengeance

   Current Sales Rank: #5,323 in Kindle Store


JET IV - Reckoning

   Current Sales Rank: #5,939 in Kindle Store 


JET V - Legacy

   Current Sales Rank: #6,115 in Kindle Store


      JET VI - Justice

   Current Sales Rank: #4,831 in Kindle Store


King of Swords (Assassin series)

   Current Sales Rank: #6,683 in Kindle Store


Night of the Assassin (Assassin series)

   Current Sales Rank: #9,616 in Kindle Store


Revenge of the Assassin (Assassin series)


   Current Sales Rank: #9,876 in Kindle Store


----------



## Lady Vine (Nov 11, 2012)

2 questions: Percentage-wise, how many of those books are non-romance? And how many are priced above 0.99c? Just curious, though I know this wasn't the question.


----------



## 58907 (Apr 3, 2012)

Great post, Victorine! I tweeted it.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

DDark said:


> Is there an indie category? Maybe those authors put their books there, because that's an innacurate list. The 100th book is ranked #993 (two of mine have been in the top 500 for over a month), so that isn't gelling.


I bet it does have something to do with a category - or tag. Good thinking.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

*standing ovation*

Great work and great post.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I would imagine there's also a fairly large contingent of authors like me whose work may or may not qualify for the 10k threshold depending on the day or even the time of day , but who will make six figures this year.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

We should also start a thread: 

"Most Trad published books are damp squibs."


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Monique said:


> I would imagine there's also a fairly large contingent of authors like me whose work may or may not qualify for the 10k threshold depending on the day or even the time of day , but who will make six figures this year.


So true, Monique!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Just think how long that list would be if every indie could get propper beta reads, crits, and edits for their stuff.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Awesome information, thanks for putting it up and publishing it on your blog.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

vrabinec said:


> Just think how long that list would be if every indie could get propper beta reads, crits, and edits for their stuff.


The limiting factor will always be the enormous number of people who don't read. There are already plenty of great books going ignored.


----------



## Island Lady (Dec 1, 2013)

Excellent article. I really enjoyed reading and I've bookmarked it for future reference.

Thank you for doing this, it really has helped to keep my motivation going.


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

That's such a great post. What has struck me the last few days is how that is just Amazon too. Although it counts for the majority (I assume) in a lot of cases, there is a whole world of opportunity out there for indies. The ranking of my book in that list doesn't reflect that I'm selling more books per day at Apple right now, and I know I'm not the only one.

I'm off to share that post and spread the word.


----------

